# Wer tuned DVO Dämpfer?



## Spooniak (28. Januar 2021)

Ich würde gerne mein Jade X überarbeiten lassen, wer bietet ein entsprechendes Tuning in Deutschland an? Habe nur Servicepartner gefunden, aber niemanden der auch darüber hinaus DVO Dämpfer auf den Fahrer bzw. das Bike anpasst...


----------



## freetourer (28. Januar 2021)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mein Jade X überarbeiten lassen, wer bietet ein entsprechendes Tuning in Deutschland an? Habe nur Servicepartner gefunden, aber niemanden der auch darüber hinaus DVO Dämpfer auf den Fahrer bzw. das Bike anpasst...



Da kann ich  Dir den Dominik aka @Symion von DZ-Suspension sehr empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael66 (6. Februar 2021)

Ruf mal bei flatout Suspension an, eigentlich macht der Gino so etwas,ich weiß nur nicht ob speziell für DVO.


----------



## Spooniak (6. Februar 2021)

Habe mein Dämpfer schon an Dominik geschickt. Seine Ideen bzw Vorschläge klangen gut, bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis.


----------



## onkel_c (9. Februar 2021)

vervollständige mal: https://www.marcusklausmann.de/sus premium uebersicht.htm


----------



## Spooniak (9. Februar 2021)

onkel_c schrieb:


> vervollständige mal: https://www.marcusklausmann.de/sus premium uebersicht.htm



Mit Klausmann habe ich leider persönlich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Ging damals auch um ein DVO Produkt (Diamond Gabel)...


----------



## onkel_c (11. Februar 2021)

inwiefern? das ist ja so erstmal sehr allgemein...


----------



## Spooniak (11. Februar 2021)

Beim Service eine Buchse wohl falsch verbaut, was dann zu Kratzern an den Standrohren geführt hat. Ging dann hin und her (die Meinung wer Schuld hat ging halt auseinander), schlussendlich hat Cosmic Sports mir neue Standrohre verbaut. Kannst ja einfach nach DVO Diamond und meinen Benutzernamen suchen, dann findest du die entsprechenden Bilder bzw die Geschichte dahinter. Ist halt meine persönliche Erfahrung mit Klausmann, andere sind sehr zufrieden mit seiner Arbeit.


----------



## henkin (14. Februar 2021)

@Spooniak
ich habe gesehen du hast einen Topaz im Clay. wie sind deine einstellungen/ spacer.
ich fahre im coalV1 auch den Topaz mit 0 in der positiv und 2 spacer in der negativ kammer. ich bin schon sehr zufrieden mit dem Topaz, mich interessieren nur andere Erfahrungen, Tips und Vergleiche.


----------



## Spooniak (14. Februar 2021)

henkin schrieb:


> @Spooniak
> ich habe gesehen du hast einen Topaz im Clay. wie sind deine einstellungen/ spacer.
> ich fahre im coalV1 auch den Topaz mit 0 in der positiv und 2 spacer in der negativ kammer. ich bin schon sehr zufrieden mit dem Topaz, mich interessieren nur andere Erfahrungen, Tips und Vergleiche.


Den Topaz bin ich bisher zu selten gefahren, da ich mehr mit dem Jade X unterwegs bin. Darum kann ich dir noch kein genaues Setup mitteilen. 

Den Jade X hatte ich nun bei Dominik beim Tuning, da mir der geschlossene Modus zu sehr gewippt hat. Liegt wohl an dem "aus dem Sag herausgehen" vom Jade X, was dann beim treten zu einem aufschwingen (wippen) führt. Bin schon gespannt ob bzw inwieweit sich das Tuning gelohnt hat. Aber erstmal muss der Schnee hier weg.


----------



## henkin (14. Februar 2021)

Spooniak schrieb:


> aufschwingen


ja, dieses aufschwingen habe ich beim Topaz auf Asphalt auch. eines meiner wenigen Kritikpunkte am Topaz, im Gelände aber zu vernachlässigen und ich merke da auch nix mehr. ein vergleich würde mich aber schon interessieren, wenn du es dann kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henkin (4. März 2021)

@Spooniak 
kannst du mal bitte berichten, wie ist das mit dem aufschwingen nach dem tuning? ist das auch beim Topaz bei dir so?


----------



## Spooniak (4. März 2021)

Beim Topaz gibt es kein Aufschwingen. Das Problem beim Jade X war die Funktion sich im geschlossenen Modus aus dem SAG zu bewegen. Das führte dann bei mir beim Treten zu einer Art Eigenfrequenz bzw. nervigen Wippen. Dank @Symion ist der Dämpfer nun straffer im geschlossenen Modus und nervt nicht mehr so stark. Ganz ruhig ist der Hinterbau aber leider noch nicht, eventuell schick ich den Dämpfer nochmals ein (hatte Dominik mir auch so angeboten). Will aber erst noch mehr testen bzw. fahren.


----------

